# Tricolour Variegated Litter



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

I love my tricolour mice and decided to see what I would get crossing a splashed buck onto a variegated doe! I LOVE the result  I will be working with this line for sure!

This is the best pic I could get of the group! They're on the go! 3 boys and 2 girls. A couple are Rex









This little one is the only one who got the Variegated markings and Tricolour markings. She has a black spot at the base of her tail and in the middle of her back. I know you can't really see it in the photo...


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

oh my goodness these pups are adorable!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:clap Lovely!

I'll be back up there in May.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:clap Lovely!

I'll be back up there in May.


----------

